# FS: xp3 - SOLD



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling xp3, only used for 2 months. 80$ FIRM, no more low ball offers.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

boxing day bump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Daily Bump


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

This is a decent deal, not sure why people arnt jumping on this.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

50 $ ???????????


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

scott tang said:


> 50 $ ???????????


lol !


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Sent you a PM . U near Brentwood mall


----------

